# Naval Map Symbols: 1 Line Battleship?



## NSDreamer (18 Apr 2012)

Hello again all,

 I think my course O is trying to throw us for a loop with a trick question on this assignment. In the middle of a notional battle at New Market Ontario doing the map trace, there is instruction to put a one line battleship in Mussleman Lake. Can anyone direct me to a way to find a map symbol for it. All of my pams and aidememoires are focused on land based systems...as this is the army log course :-\


----------



## Occam (18 Apr 2012)

I have no idea if these are currently accurate.


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Apr 2012)

Better then nothing, thanks. I take it a battleship would probably be "surface"


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (18 Apr 2012)

You've got Occam's symbols: If the map scale is good enough, show the line by plotting the individual ships as Friendly Surface units, otherwise, use the Surface Group symbol.

BTW, you may want to ask your course O how the f**** he thinks you can ever get battleships on a lake. The most accessible lake system in the world is the Canadian/US Great Lakes system, using the St-Lawrence seaway, and there isn't a battleship from WW1 on that would fit in the locks or the system generally.


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You've got Occam's symbols: If the map scale is good enough, show the line by plotting the individual ships as Friendly Surface units, otherwise, use the Surface Group symbol.
> 
> BTW, you may want to ask your course O how the f**** he thinks you can ever get battleships on a lake. The most accessible lake system in the world is the Canadian/US Great Lakes system, using the St-Lawrence seaway, and there isn't a battleship from WW1 on that would fit in the locks or the system generally.



 I think it's more of a "Lets throw this question out there to screw the Junior Officers up" thing.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> You've got Occam's symbols: If the map scale is good enough, show the line by plotting the individual ships as Friendly Surface units, otherwise, use the Surface Group symbol.
> 
> BTW, you may want to ask your course O how the f**** he thinks you can ever get battleships on a lake. The most accessible lake system in the world is the Canadian/US Great Lakes system, using the St-Lawrence seaway, and there isn't a battleship from WW1 on that would fit in the locks or the system generally.



Especially this lake as it appears to be:

a) land locked

b) about the size of a swimming pool

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?where1=Mussleman+Lake&FORM=LMIEMN

Did they mean this Battleship 






or this one







yes I'm bored


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2012)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I think it's more of a "Lets throw this question out there to screw the Junior Officers up" thing.



With a silent "while making myself look ridiculous" thrown in there....BZ.   :


----------



## FSTO (18 Apr 2012)

The proper term is "chart symbology". No such thing as a "Naval Map". Sheesh.


----------



## NSDreamer (18 Apr 2012)

FSTO said:
			
		

> The proper term is "chart symbology". No such thing as a "Naval Map". Sheesh.



 Hey, when that battleship is in a landlocked puddle and is on army maps, it becomes map symbology. You can take your charts and throw 'em in the ocean  :evil:


----------



## Bass ackwards (19 Apr 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> BTW, you may want to ask your course O how the f**** he thinks you can ever get battleships on a lake.



Didin't we pretty much invent portaging in this country ? 

"_Right lads, on the count of three_..."


----------



## q_1966 (7 Jul 2012)

Bass ackwards said:
			
		

> Didin't we pretty much invent portaging in this country ?
> 
> "_Right lads, on the count of three_..."



The Egyptians moved huge stones with logs underneath, you could do the same with a battleship although it might screw up the keel if you don't brace it properly


----------

